# Off the ground cast practice



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

Good casting technique for casting into high wind. Came in handy last night throwing 8 oz weights into SW wind at 16mph scoring 3 Bull Red's out past 150 yd mark roughly.

Average cast with 8 oz weight 237 yds with longest of day 247 yds checked by measuring wheel along beach when the video was made.

Enjoy!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnHOmm9kLaI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Like the Daiwa...what rod are you casting 8s with?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

5 seconds to get 250 yds....impressive


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

Using a custom built Carolina cast pro 6 oz to 10 oz rod blank. An 8 oz weight is just right to get the rod to load good before releasing.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks fisheye48, when you reach that 6 second hang time mark your up in the 280 range. Got a European version of a Penn Power stick 15'9 rod that I have been able to get a 5 oz weight up to 270 yd with a strong tail wind.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Howitzer said:


> Thanks fisheye48, when you reach that 6 second hang time mark your up in the 280 range. Got a European version of a Penn Power stick 15'9 rod that I have been able to get a 5 oz weight up to 270 yd with a strong tail wind.


Hmmm , that distance would crush the current national record for an OTG cast.
It would also have won both the sport cast USA and Carolina surf casting association tournaments for 2013. very impressive.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

It would not have even one a competition most likely, USA record in a sportcast usa event is 298 yds ... OTGC is like 280 yds. Tommy farmer might still have both records. The world record is held by a Belgium guy named "Steve". A guy from the UK supposedly just beat it with a off the ground cast of 309 yds. These cast I do are hardly record breaking , but learning them has helped me get out far in all weather conditions while fishing. To be competive in Europe you need a average of 280 yds to be competitive.

http://totalseamagazine.com/news/item/796-its-a-record


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I prefer a hatteras cast with bigger weights and bait (half a mullet, bluefish head or belly) and will get it 80-100yrds on my Saltiga and a little more with 150grams and a little less bait on my CUI. if I want to fish the second bar I yak it out or toss shrimp on the rainshadow. OTG always opens my sputniks.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Spent some time looking for updated casting records and couldn't finb anything current,so I could be wrong. you are correct that in great brtian your distances aren'that great. But in the US there are not many who besr you.

ever thought about learning better technique? you might have the ability to reach 300 yards


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Howitzer said:


> Using a custom built Carolina cast pro 6 oz to 10 oz rod blank. An 8 oz weight is just right to get the rod to load good before releasing.


What length? Did Steve build that one? Do you have a field where we can get together. I'd like to see 250 yards! That's awesome!


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep, my good friend Steve at Dizzy Lizzy built it for me. He does a real good job. Its been a 4 year journey with alot of research on best lay out. It's 13 ft two piece. The Daiwa 7HT mag reel or Akios are solid. I Dont fish the reel in video anymore its for Tournament cast practice only. I use the Akios Vittesess SCM cause its got over double the Drag and can hold 330 yds of 20lb test.
There is a field I use in Pensacola or I go to Pensacola beach and cast along sand on beach(when there is not alot of people) . I leave town tomorrow to go Surf Fish East coast of Florida. When I get back next Monday your more then welcome to meet up when I go practice. Message contact info to me and I'll set up a day when I get back in town. Am always happy to share Surf Fishing info.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool. Yeah, Steve mentioned you in one of our conversations about rods and casting. I'm also using a slightly modified CCP 12 footer. Looking to get another if you know of any around. I modify Ambassadeurs to throw distance, C3s, Blue Yonders, Pro Rockets, and use the Avet SX MC for fishing. Love it! Used the Tica Wasabis but couldn't deal with the slower speed. Tica rep. was rude when I called to ask about it, so I was done. Got an Ambassadeur 6500 CS Pro Rocket Black Edition I need to spool. Excited to see how she does out of the box.

You can reach me anytime @ 516-2409. I'm in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

I almost bought that exact same Tica 4 years ago. For true distance you need that Mono mag set up I find. I usually start the cast set at number 4 on mag and open it wide open to Zero after it peaks in air. Abu's are good , especially if you trick it out with that Rocket reel side plate from England. Am currently trying to get a Century WR300 blank. I dont know of anyone selling a CCP. Akios though, I am very impressed with, the main design guy from Abu left them to start his own company and he has out done himself. 

I listed a link to rocket reel company below, not sure if you have seen these.

http://www.therocketreelcompany.com/en/13-end-plates


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Howitzer said:


> I listed a link to rocket reel company below, not sure if you have seen these.http://www.therocketreelcompany.com/en/13-end-plates


Yeah, sold my last Rocket End Plate to jimcallahan who also is in this thread. Jim got me started on Ambassadeurs, moved to Akios, and I think I've got him hooked on the Daiwa Lexa low-pro/high capacity now. I sold him one a couple of weeks ago and he's already got two more. He may be a good source for Century rod info. I think that's what he's throwing.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

I ordered the blank 4 months ago and was back ordered through place I use for Lamiglass blanks. I cancelled it a few weeks ago, next week am ordering a Zipplex or Century blank. I use Hatteras Jacks in Outer Banks N.C. now for anything century.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Getting It Out There.

I have 2 Penn Powerstick Surf rods(2pc) one is 11ft. And the other is 12ft. I have a Penn 8500ss and a 9500ss both are spoiled with 30lb. Mono. I can cast these 2 combos about 85 yds. With an 8 oz. pryramid weight . So I have a Penn 555gs . I put the GS on the 12 foot rod . Practice casting with an 8 oz. weight . Went out a local football field to practice. Well the distance I cast was 100 yds. The GS has 40lb. Mono. Curious what distance the cast could be if 30lb. Mono was on the GS? 
I thought 100yds was far, damn over 200 yds. Is a long way.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------

